# My 1st Snook on a Fly



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Man I tell ya.. it was hard leaving the spinning rod at home so I'ld be forced to use the fly rod thats been sitting around for a couple months. Mike (finsandscales) wanted to fish dock lights with fly rods for snooks. Since the only thing I've caught on my fly rod were trout, rat red and lady fish I jumped on the offer.

The conditions were glass calm which is perfect for fly fishing. The tide wasn't so hot but what the heck. Met Mike right before dark and we start to to find lights with snooks on them. It didn't take long to find them but finding what they want to eat is another story. We finally found a crazy charlie that they liked. After what seem like 200 cast I finally hook up but he broke me [email protected]!#[email protected][email protected]!$!$#@#$

We moved on and since it was our only fly of that pattern and color we had to try to find another they would eat. It took a while but we got them to eat a small deceiver. 100 cast later I get another one on and lost him at the boat. URRggh...

Finally got my 1st one to the boat for a pictures a bit later... and another one 20-22" tourist size snook. Man it was exciting though... Snook this size, Now I know why they say "I'ld rather catch 2 on a fly than 20 on live bait." It's challenging and addicting. Thanks Mike for putting me on the snook on fly.. I'm gonna have to do the same for you soon.


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Sam nothing more addictive than catching fish on a Fly that you made...........
Joe


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

> Sam nothing more addictive than catching fish on a Fly that you made...........
> Joe


I'm trying to do both. :-[  First on my fly. 

Congrats Sam. Can't wait to see what it feels like.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I still want to bust my Snook cherry! 

Nice job sam.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

great job sam welcome!!


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

Sam: Congratulations on your fly caught Snook. The attached fly is my Snook Minnow tied for dock light fishing. It is a Glass Minnow imitation tied on a Owner short shank hook #2 to prevent fouling, the materials are Polar fibers. My friends and I have caught many Snook on this pattern on the east coast of Fl. No lights and few Snook where I live now so none lately. We mainly catch tourist Snook  but any Snook on a fly is fine with me. Keep it up.  











My biggest dock light Snook. Most are smaller.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Bill,

That is a monster Snook!! When can I could up and fish with you? Have you ever fished Homossassa? You are welcome to come to South Tama any time. I will fish again next weekend.

Joe


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

Joe:
That Snook was caught on the east coast of Fl. Where I am, Hernando Bch,
is pretty much a Snook free zone. In addition no dock lights in the 2.5 years I have lived here I have only caught 2 Snook. when dock light fishing on the east coast (Stuart) 2 Snook is a slow night. I admit I don't target them here tho. Some have good luck but I now concentrate on Reds & Trout.
I am looking forward to fishing with you.   Bill


----------

